# Introducing Juicy Joes Vape Store



## ShaneW (2/8/14)

Juicy Joes Vape Store

Hi Guys

I have been very quiet on the forum lately, working on getting things set up. I am finally proud to announce that we are open for business and have a few awesome things lined up for you.

We are based in East London and offer a local delivery service in East London (R40) as well as overnight courier (Aramex - R99) to the rest of the country.

Our main focus is stocking great quality Juice(Local and import) and hardware. At the moment we are mostly only stocking starter type hardware (Evod, protank, justfog, etc) but will be expanding our arsenal as the months go on.

Without further ado... our anchor juice tenants will be:












We have wholesale deals in place with these top quality vendors and will be stocking their products at all times. We have started with limited flavour choices at first but will be expanding as time goes on, and as your requests start coming in. I will be revealing more about the juices in other threads but we are really excited to be the 1st official SA retailer of both Alien Vision (Yes... Bobas Bounty!) and Heathers Heavenly Vapes.
At this time both Alien Vision and Heathers are still en route but I will have updates shortly.

We will also be offering a coupon discount rewards program soon which will give you loyalty rewards for future purchases.

We are a family run business with my wife (Samantha) handling all the logistics (Including local deliveries  ) and myself handling the imports and forum related matters. We strive to provide the best possible service to our customers!
Should you have any queries, comments or complaints, please do not hesitate to contact us at any time.

Looking forward to having you guys on board in this exciting new venture of ours!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (2/8/14)

Congratulations @ShaneW, looking forward to all the premium juices I've only read of - wish you guys well with the new venture.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike_E (2/8/14)

Congratulations! Wishing you all the best and looking forward to doing lots of business with you! Thanks for bringing in these awesome juices!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

All the best with the venture.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/14)

Wow this is awesome news!  Well done @ShaneW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

Great stuff @ShaneW !

Good news for all of us

Wishing you and your wife all the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/8/14)

Awesome news @ShaneW !!! Look forward to seeing the prices and availability soon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/8/14)

This is great news guys! Have been looking at ways to get my hands on some HHV and alien visions for months now!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/8/14)

Wow, congrats on this amazing new venture  I will def be ordering some of your bobas and HHV been wanting to try them out with everyone raving about them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (24/3/15)

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 9102
> 
> Juicy Joes Vape Store
> 
> ...


 Looks good mate, congrads!


----------



## Duffie12 (26/4/16)

Hi @ShaneW I see that you generally don't keep 0mg juices. Are you just out of stock or do you generally only stock 3mg and up?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (26/4/16)

Congrats

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (27/4/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Hi @ShaneW I see that you generally don't keep 0mg juices. Are you just out of stock or do you generally only stock 3mg and up?



Hi @Duffie12 we currently only stock 0mg in a few of the ranges... Nostalgia, snatch, NCV, Hardwicks & Creamy Clouds. I can however order any of them in 0mg so you are welcome to request something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (28/4/16)

ShaneW said:


> Hi @Duffie12 we currently only stock 0mg in a few of the ranges... Nostalgia, snatch, NCV, Hardwicks & Creamy Clouds. I can however order any of them in 0mg so you are welcome to request something.



Thanks, got stocked up elsewhere but will give you a shout next time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (10/5/16)

ShaneW said:


> Hi @Duffie12 we currently only stock 0mg in a few of the ranges... Nostalgia, snatch, NCV, Hardwicks & Creamy Clouds. I can however order any of them in 0mg so you are welcome to request something.



Hi Shane

Does this apply to NdP #1 also now while it's Juice of the Week? Would I be able to get it in 0mg?


----------



## ShaneW (10/5/16)

Baker said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> Does this apply to NdP #1 also now while it's Juice of the Week? Would I be able to get it in 0mg?



Hi @Baker 
Unfortunately not, we have a limited stock amount for Juice of the Week and 0mg NDP wasn't included this week.


----------



## Baker (10/5/16)

Ok thanks.


----------

